# Macbook Pro 2011 (Shutting down/Won't charge)



## paulmolive (Apr 22, 2008)

Hello,

Sorry if this has been covered before, but I am having a problem with my 2011 macbook pro running on El Capitan. Last night it started shutting down randomly, both with the power adapter attached and without. After it shuts down it will not power back on EVEN with the charger attached. I tried several fixes already (reset SMC, reset PRAM, disconnected and re-connected the battery, installed software updates etc) I noticed it says "Service Battery" where the battery icon is. I didn't notice anything strange of late with the battery, other than it wasn't holding it's charge as good as it used to. But it still held a charge for a couple hours.

Is this the fault of the battery? If so, it seems odd to me because it will not power on even with the charger attached. I have a 2008 macbook pro with a dead battery that is always plugged in, and it works fine. 

Thanks for reading this. I just wanted to check here first before I go and buy a new battery. If anyone can help me, I would greatly appreciate it


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

on the 2008 MacBook Pro's the battery was removable, and thus not an integral piece of the system.

On the newer Macs, the battery is integrated and not removable. So it is part of the electrical circuit... even if plugged into the wall... the battery is still part of the circuit and is used to perform functions.

If you are getting a battery warning, you should replace the battery. Waiting too long could result in the battery swelling and causing damage to the machine.


----------



## paulmolive (Apr 22, 2008)

ok thanks!

is it absolutely necessary to replace with an OEM battery? I've been looking at some aftermarket batteries on eBay which are much more affordable. any harm in using an aftermarket product?

thanks again


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

paulmolive said:


> ok thanks!
> 
> is it absolutely necessary to replace with an OEM battery? I've been looking at some aftermarket batteries on eBay which are much more affordable. any harm in using an aftermarket product?
> 
> thanks again


If it was MY computer... I would have Apple do it. There are some aftermarket batteries out there that are risky. 

I wouldn't say it is "Required"..... but definitely a risk that you are getting a junk battery on eBay.


----------

